# Noisy cricket 2 - settings for battery longevity and best vape



## Yagya

To all the new cricket lovers..
This v2 is my 1st mech mod after almost 2 yrs of vaping and reaching out to hear what is the best settings as per title above.
I have researched alot about safety and do's and dont's but would like to know what works best for the more experienced vapers here.
I mainly use 24g and 26g stainles steel wire and currently have dual 26g 12-wraps with 3mm ID.
Thanks


----------



## OhmzRaw

Unregulated series, use unregulated parallel mode when you need that extra battery life and regulated series mode whenever you feel like playing around at different voltages. 

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Yagya ...paralell mode i get more than a day on set of batts..didnt play around in series cos i dnt like it

remember the more wraps u have the longer you will have press the trigger to heat up = lower battery time available (could be wrong here but i think it sounds right)

i normally go between 0.35 to 0.4 on dual coils..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine

I am loving everything about the Noisy cricket II - 25. On of my best buys ever. My favourite build is a coil at about 0.35 Ohms, and the setting: in Series, with the red light on, so I can turn the dial and find my happy place. In Series, if the white light is on, it is far to beastly!

It's sturdy, simple and reliable. I could easily get another one.


----------



## incredible_hullk

@


Waine said:


> I am loving everything about the Noisy cricket II - 25. On of my best buys ever. My favourite build is a coil at about 0.35 Ohms, and the setting: in Series, with the red light on, so I can turn the dial and find my happy place. In Series, if the white light is on, it is far to beastly!
> 
> It's sturdy, simple and reliable. I could easily get another one.



@Waine ..how do you get the red light on


----------



## blujeenz

incredible_hullk said:


> @
> 
> 
> @Waine ..how do you get the red light on


Tap the bottom at 2am. 

Sorri, sounded funny at the time.
heres the actual instruction from wismec site.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kev mac

Waine said:


> I am loving everything about the Noisy cricket II - 25. On of my best buys ever. My favourite build is a coil at about 0.35 Ohms, and the setting: in Series, with the red light on, so I can turn the dial and find my happy place. In Series, if the white light is on, it is far to beastly!
> 
> It's sturdy, simple and reliable. I could easily get another one.


How is the fire button on this one? I find it to be the weak link on my V1.


----------



## Yagya

@Waine i also like series mode as its easy to dial in your sweet spot with that voltage dial..
Also my best buy ever..everything of this mod is good quality. 
The firing button as smooth as butter. No funny clicky like most mods


----------



## Waine

incredible_hullk said:


> @
> 
> 
> @Waine ..how do you get the red light on



@Incredible_hulk 

Switch off the mod. Place the battery cover in Series mode. While switched off, hold the fire button for about 5 seconds. The white light will flash. Then switch it off. Hold the fire button for 5 seconds and the red light will come on, then switch on. Basically in Series mode, you toggle between the red light and white light by holding the fire button for 5 seconds while switched off.

I agree about the fire button. It does not rattle like the V1. This mod is really brilliant, especially if you enjoy mechanical mods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*But its a regulated mod.... *

Its a PWM box, just like a hexohm? As in not mechanical...

They should have called it something else. because really its not like the first noisy cricket at all. theres no progression of an idea or anything like that. its a totally new thing. In some ways is less powerful than the V1. The guts of the thing are not so different from what you'd find in a hexohm clone off of fastech, hence the low price.

V2 will put out 6V max, on freshly charged batteries a V1 can put out significantly more than that.

Even if it somehow gives you direct voltage off the batteries, that voltage is traveling through wires, a board, a potentiometer, and a momentary switch, none of those things are mechanical.

Vendors who list this mod as a mech, are adding to the misinformation...

Its like calling the battery from an iJust 2, or iJust S a mech.... it just isn't. The original Dripbox... not a mech, pico squonk mod, not a mech...

Don't get me wrong, i'm not really a fan of mechs.... But I am a fan of calling stuff what it is.

I mean they show pictures of the board on the product page FFS 

http://www.wismec.com/product/noisy-cricket-ii-25/

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Waine

n0ugh7_zw said:


> *But its a regulated mod.... *
> 
> Its a PWM box, just like a hexohm? As in not mechanical...
> 
> They should have called it something else. because really its not like the first noisy cricket at all. theres no progression of an idea or anything like that. its a totally new thing. In some ways is less powerful than the V1. The guts of the thing are not so different from what you'd find in a hexohm clone off of fastech, hence the low price.
> 
> V2 will put out 6V max, on freshly charged batteries a V1 can put out significantly more than that.
> 
> Even if it somehow gives you direct voltage off the batteries, that voltage is traveling through wires, a board, a potentiometer, and a momentary switch, none of those things are mechanical.
> 
> Vendors who list this mod as a mech, are adding to the misinformation...
> 
> Its like calling the battery from an iJust 2, or iJust S a mech.... it just isn't. The original Dripbox... not a mech, pico squonk mod, not a mech...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i'm not really a fan of mechs.... But I am a fan of calling stuff what it is.
> 
> I mean they show pictures of the board on the product page FFS
> 
> http://www.wismec.com/product/noisy-cricket-ii-25/



Point taken, but for the purpose of reference while discussing the item, what would be the correct terminology to use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Waine said:


> Point taken, but for the purpose of reference while discussing the item, what would be the correct terminology to use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Regulated Mod, or PWM mod. either one fits.


----------



## th1rte3n

I would say regulated/pwm and unregulated as it can do both

Sent from my E5603 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

th1rte3n said:


> I would say regulated/pwm and unregulated as it can do both
> 
> Sent from my E5603 using Tapatalk



still has electronic safeties. thats a kind of regulation


----------



## Waine

How about calling them "Semi Mechs"? I love Full Mechs and semi Mechs. I am moving away from fully regulated mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Waine said:


> How about calling them "Semi Mechs"? I love Full Mechs and semi Mechs. I am moving away from fully regulated mods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But its not mechanical at all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz

th1rte3n said:


> I would say regulated/pwm and unregulated as it can do both
> 
> Sent from my E5603 using Tapatalk





Waine said:


> How about calling them "Semi Mechs"? I love Full Mechs and semi Mechs. I am moving away from fully regulated mods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@n0ugh7_zw is quite correct, there are no shades of grey with mods, its either *mech*anical like a reo or electronic(regulated) pwm.
Unlike a mech which uses physical movement of a brass contact between the batt and atomiser to close the circuit, an electronic mod uses a mosfet to switch power thereby completing the circuit.

Take the pwm example below, it uses a 555 ic to regulate power in PWM mode and the switch disables power to the ic for a "direct" mode.
The direct mode still uses a power mosfet to switch current, therefore its electronic...nothing mechanical about it.


Now you might think this is all very technically pedantic, but confusion results from ambiguities, which is hardly a solid foundation for vaping newcomers.
Call a spade, a spade and everyone is on the same page, decide it is now "an implement for excavation" and nobody knows what exactly you are talking about.

@Waine perhaps calling them basic reg or fullhouse reg might satisfy that itch.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB

I'd rather they were called mechs. In the mind of the beginning vaper, "mech" = "Danger! Beware! Coil resistance and battery amp draw matters!" whereas "regulated" = "stick whatever you like in it, it'll fire down to 0.05Ω in TC mode". I'd rather that vapers associated the HexOhm/Tesla Invader/Cricket v2 with the former category than the latter. That's it not a technically accurate classification of the mod's actual physical workings is the lesser concern imo. Lumping all the HexOhm-style mods in with TC/VW mods - purely because they all have some form of electronic circuity involved - is going to end in tears methinks.

Likewise, even if the nic we work with isn't that dangerous, let's maintain the perception that it is. Having people being overly-afraid of it and extra careful around it is the better end game than having people becoming blase about it. Again jmho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

RichJB said:


> I'd rather they were called mechs. In the mind of the beginning vaper, "mech" = "Danger! Beware! Coil resistance and battery amp draw matters!" whereas "regulated" = "stick whatever you like in it, it'll fire down to 0.05Ω in TC mode". I'd rather that vapers associated the HexOhm/Tesla Invader/Cricket v2 with the former category than the latter. That's it not a technically accurate classification of the mod's actual physical workings is the lesser concern imo. Lumping all the HexOhm-style mods in with TC/VW mods - purely because they all have some form of electronic circuity involved - is going to end in tears methinks.
> 
> Likewise, even if the nic we work with isn't that dangerous, let's maintain the perception that it is. Having people being overly-afraid of it and extra careful around it is the better end game than having people becoming blase about it. Again jmho.



But it has low battery and short circuit protection. Sorry I know you mean well. But lumping something into a category that its not, isn't the right way.

Disseminating knowledge, or for that matter amassing knowledge on a topic becomes much harder, if things are categorised in an illogical way. So to be honest i think it'd hurt more new vapers than it'd save. 

However I'm all for a little red danger warning card to be included in the packaging for devices like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine

OK, point taken, it's either a "Mech mod" or a "reg mod." No grey area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya

Can we not say its a mech with low battery and short circuit protection. 
As @RichJB stated, would be kinda cool for the newbies.


----------



## Waine

Yagya said:


> Can we not say its a mech with low battery and short circuit protection.
> As @RichJB stated, would be kinda cool for the newbies.



Lol...No, I am becoming a purist. The word "Mechanical" should mean no circuit board. To qualify as a "Mech mod" the only electronics is the current traveling through the mod to the atty after the fire button has been mechanically depressed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Waine said:


> Lol...No, I am becoming a purist. The word "Mechanical" should mean no circuit board. To qualify as a "Mech mod" the only electronics is the current traveling through the mod to the atty after the fire button has been mechanically depressed.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just some more pedantissism(?) sorry. The circuit is to be completed by the physical movement of a contact point bridging a break in the circuit. (All buttons are mechanically depressed.) Purists will even insist no wires may be involved. Not going to explore that one though.

The dangers of calling semi regulated mods mechs could lead the uninformed to believe they have years of "mech" experience and that all the warnings on the need for care are just nonsense. Until the day they use a real mech and it ends up all over vleisbook.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

it's pretty simple really.

*Observe the educational aid below. *




You can call a thing, whatever you want to call it. But calling it something its not, won't magically transform it into the thing you're calling it. _(Imagine how many supercars there would be on the roads?)_

*So why not just call it what it is?*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Waine

Raindance said:


> Just some more pedantissism(?) sorry. The circuit is to be completed by the physical movement of a contact point bridging a break in the circuit. (All buttons are mechanically depressed.) Purists will even insist no wires may be involved. Not going to explore that one though.
> 
> The dangers of calling semi regulated mods mechs could lead the uninformed to believe they have years of "mech" experience and that all the warnings on the need for care are just nonsense. Until the day they use a real mech and it ends up all over vleisbook.
> 
> Regards



Agreed 100%. Again, we live and learn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

